# No more icon???



## TheReal7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris, what happened to the icon with the dot on it for threads you have posted in? It's no longer there


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

It's ugly.  It'll be back when I find a clean way to do it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 11, 2006)

i liked having that too.

the bold thing, where if you haven't read the thing, it was bold, that was kinda neat, but was a bit much. glad to see it gone! lol


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I tell ya. I didn't like it, and I'm taking one small liberty on my own, so y'all can kiss my pasty white Irish ass.


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> y'all can kiss my pasty white Irish ass.



Don't you mean arse?


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

Me Arse, that is.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 11, 2006)

Did you get your damn humidor?? Um...for your pasty white Irish arse (just using that so I'm not hijacking the thread)


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

Not yet, I've been doing this. 

Fine.. Fine, I tell you! Back by popular demand, THE UGLY ENVELOPES OF DOOOOM!


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Leon (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Chris D (Jan 12, 2006)

Where's the "new posts in this thread" icon?

[edit] Oh, I see it...


----------

